# Do Rats remember their litter mates?



## amandak (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had remy for about 1.5 months now and while I wanted to get one of his brothers from the breeder I bought Remy from,I couldnt because Remy had an URI. Now, he is FINALLY better and I want him to have a cagemate. Do rats remember their siblilngs after being seperated? I tried doing some research but I havent found anything. Ideally it would be nice if they just got alolng right away, but I dont know if that will happen. lol Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## newkid (Apr 5, 2012)

Although I am new to the rat scene, I have had my share of other 'pocket pets'. In a quick answer, no, they don't remember their littermates. I recently had a mouse euthanized and I asked the vet if my remaining mouse would miss her. He said that mice and rats are prey, and their brains are hard wired as such. They play with the littermate/cage mate, while they are there, but they won't suffer any ill effects when one disappears.

I was told I could add a new friend for Lucy, but just to be gradual about it.

I think you are fine getting a cage mate for Remy, he'll probably appreciate the company, but he won't know that it's not one of his brothers.

I hope I explained myself clearly, and I hope this helped.


----------



## amandak (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes you did. thanks! I was just hoping that it would be easier if he actually remembered him. lol


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

newkid said:


> They play with the littermate/cage mate, while they are there, but they won't suffer any ill effects when one disappears.


Rats do show ill effects such as intense depression when a cagemate dies; they become very lonely. But a rat doesn't need to be with a sibling, any rat that they get along with is fine.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Dumbo is Lightning's father and both were never separated. (Not even when the mother gave birth, apparently Dumbo helped look after the babies) I don't know if the days would matter but I know Lighting will be skiddish when separated from his father. I once had lightning gone for a full day and when he got home he pushed himself under Dumbo like a baby will to their mom. He does that regularly when he gets spooked or just wants to cuddle. (They're sooo cute.)

I think there is a chance that he just might. I'd be interested to hear how this goes.


----------



## Bombalurina (Apr 11, 2012)

When I reintroduced Richelieu and D'Artagnan to their sister Misty after a month or two being seperate, they were very keen on her (of course!) but she was not so happy about them. I don't think she recognised them at all.


----------

